# [V] Handy Samsung S5230 Star , Vodafone DSL EasyBox A400



## Q20 (19. April 2010)

Verkaufe 



*Samsung S5230 Star (pink)*
in OVP. 




Grunddaten: 

Abmessungen: 53 x 104 x 11,90


mm 

Gewicht: 92 g 

LCD-Touchscreen, Auflösung: 240 Pixel x 400 Pixel
*= KEIN SIM-/NETLOCK =*



...weiteres gibts im Netz, schreib ich jetzt nicht alles. 



Zubehör: 

Akkus, Ladegerät, Headset, 
Datenkabel. 

Das
Handy ist 6 Monate alt und in sehr gutem Zustand. Display hat keinerlei
Kratzer. 
​


Preislich 
habe ich mir so um die *90** EUR* (inkl. 
vers. Versand) vorgestellt. Eine Rechnung vom Händler gibts natürlich 
auch dazu. 









*Vodafone EasyBox A400 *in OVP 



Eigenschaften: 

- DSL-Router zum Anschluss eines PCs per Kabel 

- integriertes DSL-Modem 

- Telefonanlage für analoge 
Endgeräte 

- integrierte Firewall 

Anschlüsse:


- DSL Anschluss 

- LAN Anschluss (RJ 45) 

- Stromnetzanschluss 

- 3 TAE Anschlüsse (N, F, U) 



Alle weiteren Daten gibts ausreichend im 
Netz. 



Preislich
habe ich mir so um die *12 EUR* (inkl. Versand) 
vorgestellt. Rechnung kann ich beilegen.


----------

